# Magicshine Monteer 8000S Bike Light review



## mdavenpo2000 (Jan 6, 2007)

Magicshine is legit. My "old" set are Magicshine, I think 1200 lumens and still running strong. I recently upgraded to Exposure lights. One bar mounted, the other helmet. Happy with those too. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LUMENS !


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Monteer 3500 is the light you want if your using this for a helmet light. The 3500 uses the same optics but different emitters that give a much narrower beam but according to Magicshine's specs. has a higher CD value or more throw. The 3500 has the same lighthead body but also weighs is little less (108.5g according to MS). Check the MTBR lighting forum and I'll have a review on the 3500 soon.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

what's the status of the Magicshine[.us, .com] businesses, warranty service, and general shenanigans? I have a MS 906 and am happy with it, but didn't know at the time about the utter lack (at least as of 2016) of warranty support had it broken.


----------



## Sam15 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi there, you can contact their [email protected] for help !


----------



## Sam15 (Oct 16, 2020)

Me too, got my MJ 906 for 3 years of good working conditions ！


----------



## Alex24 (Oct 19, 2020)

I will follow you


----------



## therillings (Jul 3, 2017)

OH GOOD, now you can absolutely BLIND any oncoming riders on the bike path !! "Ten (10) times brighter than a car headlight." Smart. What could go wrong by using a blinding light in the eyes of oncoming riders?? OH, and be sure to wear your ALL BLACK clothing at night in case the light does not completely blind me!!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to be a sales rep for them in 2017 but their operation was such a disaster that it just fizzled away. I literally stopped hearing from them after they sent a sample set and they didn't follow through on orders placed. I'm not surprised you had no luck with support.


----------



## billb0872 (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought the Magicshine Eagle F3 3000 in Feb 2017, used them that winter, and had a total failure the following fall. All seemed good until I was deep out on the trail and the light just died. Fortunately I had a back-up helmet lamp.

The magishine had a full battery when I tried to recharge it at home. I tried the lamp again and it turned on for about 5 minutes and died. This process repeated a number of times.

When I contacted magicshine, they told me I was out of warranty. I have since returned to Niterider with zero issues. I cannot recommend laying out this kind of money based on my experience, both quality and lack of support.


----------



## billb0872 (Sep 6, 2007)

This!!!


----------



## Alex24 (Oct 19, 2020)

Really ? I just know Magicshine from last year, been using their ALLTY 1000 which is very reliable one. I was planned to try the MONTEER next month, I can share some experience with it !


----------



## Brian._L (Oct 28, 2020)

Hey dude, I don't think it's used for road any way, better for a MTB trail. 
On coming riders ? And it can be decreased to 400 LM, which won't blind them....


----------



## Brian._L (Oct 28, 2020)

Been a fan for Magicshine after using their MJ 900, why don't you contact their service or just PM them on facebook page ? They help


----------



## Devid (Oct 28, 2020)

Perfect for bumpy rides, Its mounting bracket makes it sturdy enough to hold the light to accompany you during your rough rides. Outdoor Proof and can easily withstand the outdoors, rain or snow. Utilizes 10000mAh batteries that will last you up to 6-8 hours of non stop illumination.


----------



## Andrew_Marquez (Oct 28, 2020)

What I can say? Worth the price I have waited over a week to give my review, testing this on my trike and at my patio during rainy times, I left it on over night because I fell asleep waiting for it to die. VERY bright easy to use and ruggedly built.


----------



## Sam15 (Oct 16, 2020)

Can't leave a comment ？

Any way, it worth my money


----------



## Felipe2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Magicshine battery seems to be strong enough now, i have one and last for more than 3 years still working well. Unlike the other brand bike light.


----------



## Felipe2 (Oct 28, 2020)

Magicshine battery seems to be strong enough now, i bought one 2 years ago and still working well. Not like the other brand bike light only wrok few minutes.


----------



## Lisa3 (Oct 28, 2020)

My Magicshine light works for 2 years, function good now. Tried the monteer8000s, very bright,meet my request~


----------



## EpicAKRydr (Sep 9, 2019)

It's not all about the lumens. It's about the balance of lumens and lux. Lots of light effectively distributed and controlled is the end game. Plenty easy to make a light with a high lumen count that isn't very bright due to poor optics. That said, MagicShine does make some awesome products with very attractive pricepoints. Quality has also, supposedly, vastly improved in the last 10 years. I will have to consider replacing by Xeccon light with a new MagicShine.


----------



## Guille1 (Nov 23, 2020)

I have had Magicshine for 15 years, first the famous mikie mouse for 12 years, then the mj 906 combo for another 3 years and now the Monteer 8000s will arrive. the Mikie mouse battery is still good for my mj 906 and it still lasts a long time. very good brand Magicshine.


----------



## Michael_R (Dec 1, 2020)

I was looking into the MS Monteer 8k and even the gemini titan 4k, but decided on getting the Outbound Trail evo for bar light and NovSight for helmet


----------



## chris_perks (Dec 3, 2020)

come on..really. I push mine down


----------



## chris_perks (Dec 3, 2020)

i had 10 year old majic shine,myes i think it was 1000 lumen. I think 2 scree lights or might be wron=ng. 2 Batteries size of 1ltr bottles. Kicked ass though in HK, loved it, so sis a few others yeah.

But this, well 2020


----------



## Guille1 (Nov 23, 2020)

The Monster 8000s has already arrived and I have tried it on three nights out. In the last of almost 3 hours I went with the second power hybrid mode (2400lm) 70% of the route, the other 30% I went with everything, 8000lm and 3 stripes, only one had been consumed. It is really impressive what the battery can hold and the forest becomes daylight ?.


----------



## MADMOUNTAIN (Mar 10, 2021)

I have used a set of Magicshine lights for more than 8 years 2 times a week, without problems, many times under rain, today the battery has decreased its performance but maintains 1200 lumens for at least 3 hours.


----------



## Scooter boy (May 16, 2021)

therillings said:


> OH GOOD, now you can absolutely BLIND any oncoming riders on the bike path !! "Ten (10) times brighter than a car headlight." Smart. What could go wrong by using a blinding light in the eyes of oncoming riders?? OH, and be sure to wear your ALL BLACK clothing at night in case the light does not completely blind me!!


Wait till the 10 thousand lm comes out and I'll put my all black gear on blind u more lmao


----------

